# Windows Media Player video but no sound



## alext (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
I recently downloaded a video (leagally - a free podcast but not from itunes) but I get no sound - only the video. It's a .avi file and anything else I play on Windows Media Player have worked fine.
When I click error details, it says 'an audio codec is needed to play this file' but it's not available on the WMPlugins.com website - it says the codec is -0010-8000-00AA00389B71} I don't know if that helps! I went onto a divx website and in a tutorial it recommended using a program called GSpot to diagnose the problem - apparently I have a partial failure on the 'Divx Decoder Filter' - but it says this problem is with the video section and not the audio, so I'm not sure whether that's the problem.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Alex


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Try a free program called Mediainfo. open the avi with that program. Then use "tree" view. Scroll down where it says Audio # 0. Post what it says there. Obviously you are missing an audio codec. We just need to find out which one.

Also, it couldn't hurt to download and install the latest FFDshow. FFDshow will allow you play back just about any codec contained in an AVI. It is a directshow filter so it works with any directshow based player, including WMP


----------



## alext (May 29, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply.
Ok it says:
Format: AC-3
Format/info: Audio Coding 3
Codec ID: 2000
Duration: 14mn 30s
Bit rate mode: CBR
Bit rate: 128kbps
Channel(s): 2 channels
Channel positions: L R
Sampling rate: 48.0 KHz
Resolution: 16 bits
Stream size: 43.7 MiB

Hope that helps somehow.. I'll try FFShow now.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, that explains it. You'll need to go here: http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter

scroll to the bottom of the page. choose ac3 filter installer. download it to your PC and run it. once installed, your file will play, audio included.


----------



## Bliv (May 19, 2008)

i used to have the same problem.. you need to download a ac3filter. bingo bango.. problem sorted!!


----------



## alext (May 29, 2008)

Thank you very much for the help - I'm afraid it hasn't worked though.
There's still no sound - at the bottom at the beginning it says 'acquiring codec...codec aquired' but it can't have! (It did this before too.)


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Are you sure you ran the installer? downloading the file isn't enough. You need to run(open) the file once you download it. If you did install it, there will be a icon for AC3 filter in control panel. I suspect you might have downloaded the installer, but didn't run it.

It's possible that the AC3 filter you downloaded is out of date, and perhaps the AC3 in your audio is a newer version. Personally, I don't use AC3 filter anymore for decoding AC3 audio. I just figured that getting the filter would be the easiest way to solve your issue.

The latest version of FFDshow not only plays back most video codecs contained in a AVI file, but it also decodes tons of audio codecs. FFDshow handles all my AVI video codecs and audio codecs, including AC3 audio. I think if you get it, it will work, and it also may prevent you from having a "missing codec" issue for other files in the future as well.

Here's the link, go here and download the first one on the list. http://www.free-codecs.com/FFDshow_download.htm

Do not choose "open". choose "download". You need to know what folder it downloaded to. Once it's downloaded you need to unzip it, and run the installer. When the installer runs, you need to make sure you choose to let FFDshow decode AC3.

If you have any problems doing this, come back and post again.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Your welcome.

But you should be careful. Your signature might be considered spam. It links to a commercial website, promoting software that is not free. I have found that there is enough free software out there to do anything I want with video.


----------



## alext (May 29, 2008)

Ok, thank you.
I did install ac3 filter, although I'm not sure where I should find it in Control Panel?
I'm now downloading FFDShow, so I'll let you know on my progress..


----------

